

How Sun Tzu Would Outflank Patent Trolls - wslh
http://businessmodelvalidation.com/HowSunTzuWouldOutflankPatentTrolls.aspx

======
WalterSear
Actually, I think would have probably set fire to their homes, flushing them
out and into the range of archers. Then sent his chariots in to route those
still standing. I know it's what I want to do.

------
btilly
Personally one of my favorite responses is in
[http://www.audioholics.com/news/industry-news/blue-jeans-
str...](http://www.audioholics.com/news/industry-news/blue-jeans-strikes-
back).

I particularly like the line, _Not only am I unintimidated by litigation; I
sometimes rather miss it._

